# Fish Finder Help / Opinion



## jl008018 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looking to add a fish finder and I am a complete newbie when it comes to this part of fishing. 

I use the boat to troll with the tiller motor and sitting at the front casting and moving around with the troller. 

In a perfect world and budget having a fish finder in the front and back would be great. Starting to confuse myself a bit in deciding the location it should be mounted. Thoughts?

Also, do they make fish finders that enable you to daisy chain a second screen? That would be a possible way to have the ability to leverage it in the back and font. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## jethro (Mar 1, 2016)

They do make fish finders with network capability (being able to use two head units on one transducer), but once you get to that level you can easily buy two, three or sometimes even 5 individual fish finders for less money than the network capable head units. I am only familiar with Humminbird myself and you'll be spending $1200 minimum on the Onyx head units that are network capable.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 2, 2016)

having no idea how your boat is set up.mine can be moved to any seat base on the boat.i have 7 seat mounts.


----------



## Wallijig (Mar 2, 2016)

Big determining factor is your budget. 
Lowrance HDS gen3 units you can buy one unit, control and view it from ipad. A smart phone you can view it but not control it.


----------



## jl008018 (Mar 8, 2016)

Wound up going with the RayMarine Dragonfly 7 Pro. Can connect the mobile phone to it via their app and provides me with a second monitor when trolling with the outboard.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 8, 2016)

I've heard all good things about the dragonfly.


----------



## shockr (Mar 8, 2016)

Look @ the GARMIN ECHOMAP CHIRP units. I like GARMIN because their products are very user friendly, are very fast & pack a lot of features that you will appreciate as your grow as a fisherman. Get the biggest possible screen you can afford, this you will really appreciate down the road. I have an SV93 on order to replace my old ECHOMAP 160 & look forward to getting that in the near future.
There is no such thing as GARMIN offering any discounts or rebates on their products because they do not need to-they sell themselves after you try one. 

I mount my FF mid-ship on a RAM vertically mounted arm so I can rotate to face front or back. Check around online for these from computer accessory sellers-you can buy the same exact mount for 1/2 the price as from a fishing/boating supplier.

Good luck!


----------



## Fishfreek (Mar 10, 2016)

jl008018 said:


> Wound up going with the RayMarine Dragonfly 7 Pro. Can connect the mobile phone to it via their app and provides me with a second monitor when trolling with the outboard.




I love my Dragonfly pro 5 and the added ability to use my phone or tablet in a ram mount on the front of the boat is a HUGE bonus.


----------



## jl008018 (Mar 15, 2016)

I echo your comment about the Ram mount. It adds enough height to mount it to the bow and use it while in the pedestal seat. 

Just need to get it into the water now to play around with it.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

Dragonfly pro fan, too.


----------



## safetyfast (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. (Pun intended). The old black and white basis lowrance that was on my boat when I got it has bit the dust. I hadn't considered Raymarine until I saw this thread. I'm considered seeing a Dragonfly Pro 4 with the Navionics package. Found it on sale for about $250, which is my comfort zone price wise. The ability to use my phone as a separate display would be nice. Is there another unit I should consider in that price range?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwonbass (Apr 18, 2016)

I have a Dragonfly 5 Pro that will get mounted at the helm. I have not used it yet because I am restoring my boat. I am probably going to put a Garmin Striker 5 on the TM at the bow.


----------



## jl008018 (Apr 27, 2016)

The Dragonfly 7 Pro was just what was needed to get by with one device. The wireless feature works great with my Samsung phone when running the motor and trolling or scouting around. 

Very easy to use and setup.


----------

